# Your favorite fence and gate companies



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Please share with us your favorite fence companies, barbed, woven wore, other and your favorite company for gates and type of gate. Thanks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

My favorite is whoever is cheapest at the moment on fencing materials.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmall706 (Sep 4, 2011)

RedBrand 6 point on perimater and cross fences. Kencove polywire on all strip grazing


----------



## eam77 (Aug 4, 2013)

Barb wire -- Red Brand. (Rampage, sub-brand)

Gates --- None, I prefer to build. 1-1/4 square tubing with cattle panel overlay for field fencing. 2" round tubing (light-schdule 10 is good)with cattle panel overlay for corrals and entrance gates. (I do 14' field gates, 12' corral gates, double 10' for entrance.) Cattle panel is now 50"- so the perimiter of pipe may make for a gate that is too short (height) for some corral functions, if so, weld on a 3/4" sucker rod to get 6" more height on top. I have started putting greaseable hinges (zerks) on gates that are open/closed a lot. Typical cost of materials/gate, $60. Of course I am always on the lookout for bargains on materials.

Corner, Gate, deflections posts- 2-7/8" used oil field pipe in 12" x 30" concrete -sometimes 9" hole for lesser deflections, bacing with 1" sucker rod at 45o to concrete in hole. Last buy of 2-7/8" pipe was $1.43/ft, sucker rod was $10.50/25'.

T-posts- 1.33#/ft., 78" long, drive to 57" showing. The post I use are not branded- but they are made in a plant at Magnolia, AR.


----------

